# New 10g tank, suggestions solicited!



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello All,

I recently have decided to try my hand at a 10g planted tank seeing as how my 20g planted tank seems to be "swimming" along nicely now.

The tank came with a full hood and dual sockets, I was wondering what light bulbs I could use in it for a planted tank. I also have a coralife 24" dual bulb t5no I could put on it... Not sure which would be better... (at 24" I'm pretty sure the t5no would overhang the tank...)

I plan on using ecocomplete for the substrate, a penguin 150 HOB filter and I still need to get a heater for it.

I plan on using old filter media and tank water from the 20g tank to start it cycling. I also plan on transferring over water wisteria, frogbit, A. Rosaefolia, C. Lucens and Java Ferns from the 20g tank for plant life.

However, I don't want to duplicate the 20g in the 10g so I'm looking for any suggestions for different plants to populate this new tank with.

I'm also looking for fish suggestions too!

I'm in the Burlington area if anyone is looking to rid themselves of plant cuttings suitable for a low tech tank. I'm going to add Aqueon all in one fertilizer and dose with API CO2 booster.

Thanks for your time,

Joel


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

For plants, you can try members from the Cryptocorne family. They're great to look at, and any that grow too large for the 10 G, you can move to the 20 G afterwards.

For fish, it all depends on what kind you're interested in. There are a vast number of small fish you can stick in a 10 G so I wouldn't even know where to begin!


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a bunch of crypts in my 20G that I'm going to raid for the 10G along with Java Fern plantlets.

I've recently come across Boraras Brigittae in another members post and they look like they might work really well in the tank I see in my head...

Joel


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

In a 10 gal I would go for some moss too you can tie it to wood or small rocks. If you get a few kinds you can make an amazing scape. I would think about shrimp we need more shrimp guys lol Cherry shrimp are easy and do not have much bio load which means crap lol


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the idea of moss, any specific suggestions?

I toyed with shrimp and fish in the tank, but I don't know what fish are compatible with shrimp... Thinking of sticking with what little I know before adding anything to new!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

jdeath said:


> I like the idea of moss, any specific suggestions?
> 
> I toyed with shrimp and fish in the tank, but I don't know what fish are compatible with shrimp... Thinking of sticking with what little I know before adding anything to new!


Java Moss is damn near indestructable. Ohthe stories of people thinking thier j.moss died then reviving it bck to life. I'm convinced unless you dry j.moss out completely or douse petrol over it and burn it to a crisp it is a moss any newbie can work with.

You can find j.moss pretty much anywhere. Heck even free if someone has a lot. BTW you don't have to tie moss to driftwood. You can tie it to anything such as slate/marble/rocks or those tank plastic decorations or resin log/rock decorations.

Another moss to check out is 'flame moss'. The name well... if you google it you'll see why it is called that.  It grows erect which gives a flame like look. I have experence with both j.moss and flame moss.

If you do put moss on rocks or resin deco I recommend giving it a mesh cover. Like those mesh bags you get when you buy garlic and onions. The garlic mesh bags are a tighter netting. Just putthe moss underneath the mesh and give it a month for it to start growing into the mesh.  That is how did it for my flame moss on a resin log.

Flame moss will be harder to find at common fish stores like PetsMart/Wallys/BigAl's but some LFS's sell it around and obviously check out the B/S/T area as some GTAA members sell it as well.

I recommend checking out JamesRen who sells it and also shrimps if you're in the P.Mall area.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

5-29gal stocking ideas.

Love this site's list.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...ngs-for-quot-smaller-quot-tanks-(5-29-gallons)

Seeing as you're using eco-complete red cherry shrimp (RCS) would work with them ok. I've read on GTAA that some people have had some shrimp deaths with crystal red shrimp (CRS which the more prettier ) using eco-complete but have also read on various other websites/forums others having success with CRS and eco-complete.

RCS breed fast and if you're worried about over population you can always sell off surplus stock or let nature roll around in the tank as if the fish is large enough or if it can wolf it downit'll have a snack on the baby shrimplets. 

White cloud minnows work as well.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

For fish, I would absolutely suggest galaxy rasboras! Or any other micro rasbora, I particularly like B. merah. Ottos are always fun, as are dwarf cories. Other ideas would be some scarlet badis, or ember tetras. 

You could also do a planted dwarf puffer tank, or do a pair of apistos, but then you would not be able to keep shrimp for sure!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I cant imagine a planted tank without Amano Shrimp and Otto's as a cleaning crew. Unless there were cichlids in there that might eat'em (like my tank)

I think if/when I start my 10G I'm going to throw all those little prettier fish in their that look good in pairs.. like rainbow feather fins, endlers, galaxy rasboras, american flag fish (great algae eaters) etc and then maybe throw in a small school cardinals, or rummy nose... 

lastly a small group of Panda Corys (cause they're SO CUTE!)

Just pack the tank with a TON of plants (Dutch Scape style) and let that little jungle flourish.


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! Lots of good suggestions here, I don't know where to start!

I was in the local PetSmart and they are carrying the Fluval Stratum planted tank substrate for a decent price... I'm thinking of using it instead of the EcoComplete for a change and a little experimentation.

Anybody have any experience with it and shrimp? I am very close to putting this tank together, I need to move my 20G to a new stand first and collect a few more pieces of tank equipment (heater, lights, substrate...). Once I have those I will be ready to set it up with plants and begin cycling it...

Very excited!

Joel


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jdeath said:


> Wow! Lots of good suggestions here, I don't know where to start!
> 
> I was in the local PetSmart and they are carrying the Fluval Stratum planted tank substrate for a decent price... I'm thinking of using it instead of the EcoComplete for a change and a little experimentation.
> 
> ...


If you're out in the Burl's check out www.mops.ca for prices. You can also local pick up from thier warehouse to save S/H and cheaper then BA & PetsMart.

I have read on GTAA here pending what shirmp you get Eco-complete does not work well with them. Like red cherry shrimp are ok and can breed in it but I've read CRS shrimp having die offs from it.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I did an experiment with fish and shrimp here's my results.

20g long guppy tank + cherry shrimp = non are eaten
10g rimless large swordtail fish + cherry shrimp = non are eaten
5.5g 2.5" blackmoore goldfish + cherry shrimp = non are eaten
45g tall mix tropical with 7" syno lace cat, 6" pink kisser, 48 cardinal tetras + snowball shrimp = was not eaten

was a surprising result since I thought for sure the swordtail tank and the goldfish tank would of eaten all the cherry shrimp.



jdeath said:


> I like the idea of moss, any specific suggestions?
> 
> I toyed with shrimp and fish in the tank, but I don't know what fish are compatible with shrimp... Thinking of sticking with what little I know before adding anything to new!


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates, truth be told I haven't had time to do much with the tank till today...

I set the tank up tonight and it is gurgling away behind as I type this... 

I decided to try the Fluval Stratum product and it's certainly easy to work with, very fragile though. It appears to be granularized soil for lack of a better descriptor, this means though that if you are too rough while handling it it will crumble when wet or dry.

I found it really easy to plant in though... Much easier than Eco Complete actually, it held the shape of the hole much better.

I found a neat mopani wood piece at Big Al's in Oakville for a centre piece that I tied java fern to... There's some crypts in the foreground and A. Rosaefolia in the background.

I have also transferred all of my frogbit to this tank as my Dwarf Gouramis seem bent on eating it to death! 

No fish yet, perhaps in the next day or so as I'm planning on making a trip to Menagerie this weekend.

The tank was filled with 50% water from my 20G and "salted" with some old filter media... Hopefully this will cycle it fairly rapidly.

I've attached a picture below...

Joel


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

Made it into Menagerie today and picked up some Red Ludwigia and Pygmy Chain Sword for the tank.

I also got a couple of Peppered Corys to start off the fish collection, which I plan on filling out with some Briggitas Rasbora in the next couple of weeks.

When I got home I noticed a hitch hiker in the bag... Some sort of shrimp had made its way home with me. I have no idea what it is... It's clear (or white), with a long red "nose".

If anybody knows what it is I would appreciate your help identifying it... 

Joel


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

jdeath said:


> Made it into Menagerie today and picked up some Red Ludwigia and Pygmy Chain Sword for the tank.
> 
> I also got a couple of Peppered Corys to start off the fish collection, which I plan on filling out with some Briggitas Rasbora in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


 Red nose shrimp lol

http://www.google.ca/images?rls=HPI...gCoSKlwf7g9GbAQ&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1259&bih=568


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Red nose shrimp lol
> 
> http://www.google.ca/images?rls=HPI...gCoSKlwf7g9GbAQ&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1259&bih=568


Yup, that's the one alright... Thanks! I might need to find him/her a few tank mates now, looks so lonely!

Joel


----------

